# Autorun virus-cannot Double click



## apoorva84 (Apr 20, 2008)

i connected my external hard disk to my friend's laptop who didnt have the latest virus definitions and ever since i have been having this problem

my drives seem to be affected by this strange virus which does not allow me to open my drives when i double click and it gives me the "auto" option when i right click.

nod32 with updated virus virus definitions didnt remove this virus.

i used hijackthis and that too didnt solve the problem.

i had this problem in all my drives..somehow i removed the "autorun.inf" and "serverise" files and the problem got solved..

but somehow i am not able to do that to my external hard disk..even if i remove those files, they keep coming back again.

i have attached some images too...kindly help me out guys...

*i28.tinypic.com/10z4hat.jpg

*i25.tinypic.com/2js31w.jpg


----------



## imageek (Apr 21, 2008)

type the disk name in the address bar then press enter
now there might be  a hidden file..autorun.inf 
delete it

if hide/unhide is disabled then 
type the disk name in the address bar  followed by /autorun.inf (this is to open the file)

now clear its contents..
this way your drive wont show the auto option as well as it wont autorun

But maybe it will open up a msg  "open with"
chose explorer.exe and check "always use this application"

and since it keeps coming back always it means u have a virus in your pc or the one in which you plug it usually

try NOD32...


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

Go to command prompt and go to the root of the drive which has the problem... and type the following commands...
attrib -s-h-r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
This should remove tat file


----------



## imageek (Apr 21, 2008)

i'll  save this command thanks ...


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i solved the problem...ran bitdefender 10 free edition(which i downloaded from filehippo.com)..now, its working fine...


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

BTW, get a anti-spyware like spyware S&D
update and scan regularly
i see u also dont have a firewall get comodo or Zone Alarm (if u wanna stay protected)


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

please post thumbnails


----------

